# Heads Up On Cheap Bezel Tool At Cousins



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I saw these tonight on the cousins site reduced from 65.95 to Â£10 and they look a half decent copy of the horotec one that costs a couple of hundred. I've just ordered one for myself, I should imagine that the retailers who sell cousins stuff on ebay will be all over these at that price so I doubt they will last long.

I've never handled one but Â£10 is not much of a risk in my book.

there seems to be two versions in the sale at Â£10 one is chinese the other EU





wook


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

Do you have to be trade to buy off them?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

That is cheap!

I have the Chinese one, though not bought from Cousins but the same. It certainly does the trick although the removable tips are a little too hard and are prone to chipping.

I see the E.U one is already out of stock with next delivery 10th Jan...which sort of implies this is not an end-of-line sell off that they advertise on the front page.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up , just ordered mine , can't not have one at that money


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up. Likewise just ordered one. Worth a try at that price


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

mcb2007 said:


> Do you have to be trade to buy off them?


 Officialy yes you do, But do they care if you're not... no, Just tick the box to say you understand its a business to business transaction and you're good to go

wook


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks for this - one on order and my brother is buying it for me as a Christmas present. I'd better tell him....


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Nice find wookie - just ordered the EU one. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

completely gone from the site now, hopefully everyone who wanted one got one


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

hmmm. My parcel arrived with the invoice saying my chinese tool B39896 had been 'cancelled' as the product was obsolete. There website shows the order has been despatched. so all I got was the extras I didn't really need but ordered as I was placing an order for the bezel removing tool. I'll emailed Cousins but their customer service is not outstanding, never has been.

I hope others were more successful


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

> My parcel arrived with the invoice saying my chinese tool B39896 had been 'cancelled' as the product was obsolete


You and me both so also disappointed. Could have sworn that I had ordered the EU version!!!

Do let us know what Cousins' say in response to your email.

David


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

^ it said EU at the top but 'made in chins' at the bottom of the description. mine arrived today and looks ok. Not used yet tho


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

To summerise Cousins response it was basically "tough t1ts"


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for that Scott - will just have to wait and see what turns up on their site in January.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

I got mine and it looks fine,

but I feel a bit bad that other members have got the bums rush from cousins.

Sorry chaps,

wook


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

wookie said:


> .....but I feel a bit bad that other members have got the bums rush from cousins.


Don't worry about it. I could always order a Chinese one from aliexpress for Â£34.99 but I will wait it out and see what Cousins' come up with in January.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I found one on the bay for Â£34.99 inc delivery.

131382443665


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for that Scott.

It looks very similar to the one I saw on aliexpress however all the ones there - at that exact price - have disappeared from the listings.

I'll bear this one in mind as any purchase will now have to wait until after Xmas. I've spent a lot of money today on Xmas presents

and I still have to pay for our Xmas dinner on Thursday!!! I'll save that one to my PC and if it is still there next Friday, I'll snap it up.

In the meantime, I hope that you have a great Xmas and a very prosperous New Year.

Regards

David


----------



## Bootsy (Jun 2, 2009)

I never got mine, never got an email from Cousins and they seem to have just cancelled the order

Very shoddy business practice - very poor


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see this morning that Cousins is currently promoting many of the Horotec tools...including this case / bezel opener.

That is probably why they were selling off their remaining stock of EU and Chinese made copies......


----------

